# Tbg central zone and georgia state championship shoots



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep an eye out here for the upcoming TBG Central Zone and Georgia Traditial State Chapmionship shoots.

I don't know the dates, but the location will be the same as last year in Culleden, GA.

As a fun shoot segment, we will have an official NAA setup for the American Round.  6 rounds of 6 arrows at 40, 50, & 60 yds.  While we may not do the full 6 rounds at each distance, it will give folks an opportunity to see what NAA Tournament Arcehry is all about.  This is the brain child of our own T-Bug.  She asked for it...she got it.

If it is not too windy, I will have my aerial launcher there if you want to try your hand at shooting flying targets with Flu Flu's.  Field points only...broadheads and blunts tear up the targets too bad.  Bring your own Flu Flu's

I will also have my CHRONEY if you want to check your arrow speeds.

Naturally there will be two 3-D courses with about 30 targets on each course.

At night we usually have a "coon shoot".

Hopefully there will be a few vendors there.

Please encourage anyone to attend.  These two events are not only great fun, they are excellent for anyone wanting to get into the sport.  Newbies welcome!!!  Don't have a trad bow, come anyway...we will have a few loaners.

As always, this is a traditional event.  No wheelie bows allowed.

Both events will be announced here along with directions and other particulars.

Y'all come down now..ya heah!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 14, 2009)

If the Creeks don't rise to far I gonna Do my best to get there early this year.


----------



## SOS (Jan 14, 2009)

Last I heard, the State Shoot will be the weekend before Turkey Season - so sometime around mid-March....see you there.


----------



## fountain (Jan 14, 2009)

i 'm there again this year!!!  loved it last year.  hope you bring that thrower u stole last year too!!!
i see t-bug got the american round throwed in--reckon she'll even be there?????  we may get ditched for a wheelie shoot or practice.

is this all at mr. chucks place?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 14, 2009)

STEVE

Do you know when the CENTRAL ZONE SHOOT will be?


----------



## fountain (Jan 14, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> STEVE
> 
> Do you know when the CENTRAL ZONE SHOOT will be?



i think it is feb. 22.  mr. chuck e-mailed the date on some shoots at his place


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 15, 2009)

Man

That's closer than I thought.  Hope it won't be too frigid..Brrrrr

Fountain

I did get a good deal ont that launcher.  We used it aat the Northern zone shoot and it waas great.  Only problem is that it wore me out having to cock it.  I have never gotten to shoot at it, only ran it for everyone else.  I would appreciate a volunteer to help this year.  Some young Buck with a strong back.  

'Bug had better be there since we are doing this American Round thing jes 'cause of her.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope to make it to the state shoot just to see what goes on at that event, if nothing else.

Campsites are available, right?


----------



## fountain (Jan 15, 2009)

i'll be gad to help with the thrower for ya--afterall you are the one that owns it and the chrono and everybody else gets to play-so you should too!!  i even have a new target here that i could bring if needed.

i just hope the dern wind dont blow like it did last march.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 15, 2009)

Dutchman just show up, all that's going on is a bunch of guy's shooting bows and cooking! Plenty of room to camp


----------



## dutchman (Jan 15, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Dutchman just show up, all that's going on is a bunch of guy's shooting bows and cooking! Plenty of room to camp



That's all I needed to hear!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2009)

Feb 22nd I will have most of the folks huntin hogs!  You may not have a single soul at this shoot!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, there will be more than a single soul there...all us NON HOG HUNTERS

If you guys could bring a few extra Flu Flu's it would help so people that don't have them can try out the aerial targets.  I won't have enough to go around.

Another fun shoot we could do is an old fashioned "Wand Shoot".  We can stick up and APEX PREDATOR longbow in the ground and see who can hit it from 50 yds.

Now, I think it would behoove a certain bowyer to make sure he is there  to protect his product line.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 15, 2009)

As soon as we can pin down some dates I will add these shoots to the pinned thread at top. Looks like it going to get REAL busy over the next few months. Hog huntin', WAR II, Central Zone Shoot, State Shoot, Appling Archers Shoot then turkey season. Heck, I have got blinds to build too.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Al33 (Jan 15, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


>



 I just noticed the "edited to remove profanity" insert. Obviously I hit the "s" key next to the "d" key when I typed "Add". All is corrected now.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 15, 2009)

Apex  -Thought I'd get more of a rise out of you on that one.

Al - Yeah, but you had to hit that "S" twice by error to get a profanity edit.   Hmmmmmm


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2009)

Hold on, there's two Culloden shoots and I'm supervising American Rounds at BOTH?   

I'm so confused......


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, I need some lightweight flu-flu's. Where's the best place to get 'em? 

Keep looking for some of those fancy rainbow colored ones like BK got but they're all for heavier weights.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 15, 2009)

Bet a pig at Martys will get your heart thumping better than a rubber one.....and taste better too. Just kidding ,have fun.RC


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 15, 2009)

'Bug

YUP - Ya figured that out, huh?

Be careful what ya wish for...ya might get it.

Light weight flu flu's?...make yer own...that's what I do.


RC

We will have our fun...but I am sure you guys will have a blast stickin' pigs.  

Hopefully we will see y'all at the State Championship.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 15, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Hold on, there's two Culloden shoots and I'm supervising American Rounds at BOTH?
> 
> I'm so confused......



T-Bug? Supervising anything? this I gotta see!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2009)

dutchman said:


> T-Bug? Supervising anything? this I gotta see!



You cook, I supervise. Everyone has their talents.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 15, 2009)

O m'god..."bug Supervising...Dutchman cooking...my wife will be there...this could be the sign of the end times.


----------



## fountain (Jan 15, 2009)

bug--i got some extra feathers and i plan to make several arrows to waste here shortly and i will see if i got any kiddy arrows in the junk pile for ya.  if i do i will make u some flu-flu's--but the only colors are orange and white--no pink.

btw-if u got confused just thinking about the american round, do you actually think we think you can supervise the operation of a successful shoot???


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 15, 2009)

JUST HOLD ON THERE, FOUNTAIN!!!

I never promissed anything about a "SUCCESSFUL" shoot.

Jes an American Round suppervised by the Bug.   Those two factoes may not be compatible.


----------



## fountain (Jan 15, 2009)

u got that right!!!!

are the central zone shoot and state shoot both 2-day events or is it just the state shoot that is a 2-day deal?  i never made it to any "zone" shoots last year.  i am just trying to think ahead for travel plans.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> O m'god..."bug Supervising...Dutchman cooking...my wife will be there...this could be the sign of the end times.



Lemme tell you Jack, the Dutchman can cook. Between him and Muddyfoots, I've near about put on 10 pounds in two months.  Dutch and his cherry cobbler at Horse Creek and the two gallons of Muddy's stew he sent me last weekend..... I'm telling ya, I'm gonna need a bigger bow. 



fountain said:


> bug--i got some extra feathers and i plan to make several arrows to waste here shortly and i will see if i got any kiddy arrows in the junk pile for ya.  if i do i will make u some flu-flu's--but the only colors are orange and white--no pink.
> 
> btw-if u got confused just thinking about the american round, do you actually think we think you can supervise the operation of a successful shoot???



Thanks TJ. Did you ever find the one the bird flew off with?   



PAPALAPIN said:


> JUST HOLD ON THERE, FOUNTAIN!!!
> 
> I never promissed anything about a "SUCCESSFUL" shoot.
> 
> Jes an American Round suppervised by the Bug.   Those two factoes may not be compatible.



You never asked for perfection, it's no fun til someone receives a minor injury. Just as long as there's no need for an ambulance, it's a success! 



fountain said:


> u got that right!!!!
> 
> are the central zone shoot and state shoot both 2-day events or is it just the state shoot that is a 2-day deal?  i never made it to any "zone" shoots last year.  i am just trying to think ahead for travel plans.



And you call me confused?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 16, 2009)

Busy Spring; gonna be great!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 16, 2009)

FOUNTAIN

I am pretty sure the central zone shoot is one day,a and the State Championship is two days.  However, many come in on Friday afternoon and camp out.  Some may stay and camp on Saturday night too.  Somewhere in there they usuall have a night coon shoot.


----------



## fountain (Jan 16, 2009)

thats good.  we may try to come early and see if there is anything we can do to help set the course up or anything else.  i fletched a few more flu-flu's today giving us a total of 6.  i will bring those for the aerial targets for everybody.
i was knew the state was 2 days, but not sure about the zone shoot?  do the vendors usually come to the zone shoot or just mainly the larger shoots.
thanks


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 16, 2009)

Vendors at the State Championship

I think they set up targets the weekend before.

Hope ya mde a couple of light weight flu flu's for da Bug.


----------



## fountain (Jan 16, 2009)

i made the arrows from some old 75/95 gold tips i had last year.  they were cut shorter than i like ans i had an old carbon of some sort i found that got made into a flu-flu as well.  they have 125 gr. points, so they should be just about right for her.  they will definately do for shooting up in the air!
the next question is--who gets the honors of running all those things down every time?  somebody gonna have a golf cart or something handy?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2009)

fountain said:


> i made the arrows from some old 75/95 gold tips i had last year.  they were cut shorter than i like ans i had an old carbon of some sort i found that got made into a flu-flu as well.  they have 125 gr. points, so they should be just about right for her.  they will definately do for shooting up in the air!
> the next question is--who gets the honors of running all those things down every time?  somebody gonna have a golf cart or something handy?



125 gr points out of a 31# bow? 

If ya'll will wait til I close down American Rounds (which won't take long cause I seriously doubt folks are gonna like it as much as I do...I'm strange like that), I'll chase em down. I need the exercise.


----------



## fountain (Jan 16, 2009)

they'll be fine for the air targets--trust me.  those flu-flus will take a little getting used to, but once you get the hang of how slow they are it will be no problem


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 17, 2009)

I launch one target...then I have to reload.

Everyone shoots one arrow...while I relaod, everyone retreives their own arrow, and someone retrieves my target to relaunch

When it comes to flu flu's over weight and over spined arrows are not as criticle as when shooting regular arrows.  125 grain points out of a 31# bow will work just fine.

All my Flu Flus are for 55# bows and they will still be fine out of a 31# bow.    It's not like you need a set of matched arrows for this because you are only shooting one arrow, and it should be pretty well matched to itself.    DUH.......


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> It's not like you need a set of matched arrows for this because you are only shooting one arrow, and it should be pretty well matched to itself.    DUH.......




Stop being so charming


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 17, 2009)

CAIN'T HEP IT!!!

I am just naturally chariing.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 17, 2009)

*PAPALAPIN and Thrower*

in action.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting that, Jake.

This was at the Norther Zone shoot last June.

Aerial shooting was a "hit".  Matter of fact, there were quite a few hits.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Feb 22nd I will have most of the folks huntin hogs!  You may not have a single soul at this shoot!




marty you know i will be huntin with you that weekend!!!!!!

i reckon there are hunter's and then there are shooter's


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> i reckon there are hunter's and then there are shooter's



Actually, there are hunters, shooters, and killers. I classify for the first two. I can hunt and I can shoot but the killing part is a toughy for me, at least it has been this past year.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2009)

AL i think my mentor RC (the killin machine)......is gonna be at marty's hunt giving lessons again!!!!!!!!!!.......yep im gonna be takin note's this time too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 19, 2009)

We all have our own interest in our sport.  Some prefer huntin', some prefer just shootin'...to each his own.

My particular interest is in helping newbies get started...the right way.

I am sure you Hog Hunters will have a blast, and I am sure some of our regular 3-D shooters will be eithr joining you, or wishing they could.   Basically, 3-D is for hnnting practice and keeping in shape for hunting...why practice if you can be doing th real thing.  

At one time Hog Hunting was just an off season opportunity to do some bow hunting when seasons are closed.  It now has evolved to a point that some guys would rather hunt hogs than deer or any other game species.  Kinda gets in you blood.

You guys have a great weekend, and the rest of us will live vicariously through your hunting reports.   Now, if you are going to miss the shoot, the hunting reports are mandatory...with lots of pictures...especially one of Bigfoot with his pig.


----------



## fountain (Jan 19, 2009)

hogs will be there when i get back---i'm goin to hang with mr. jack and mr. al and all the other nice people i met last year!  mr. chuck and his family are gracious enough to share their beautiful place with us-twice-and i dont plan to miss either one.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2009)

fountain said:


> hogs will be there when i get back---i'm goin to hang with mr. jack and mr. al and all the other nice people i met last year!  mr. chuck and his family are gracious enough to share their beautiful place with us-twice-and i dont plan to miss either one.



Absolutely!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey

This year we have to make a point of introducing ourselves to each other as our on line names.  I met a bunch of guys last year but they used their real names and I did not realize I was meeting folks that I wanted to meet and did not realize it was them.  I will be easy to spot...the ugly old guy pickin' on the Bug


----------



## fountain (Jan 20, 2009)

u dont remember me?  i'm hurt.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 21, 2009)

Not your fault...I am old and senile and that day I was smittin with the Bug.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Not your fault...I am old and senile and that day I was smittin with the Bug.



Smitten? 

You were smitten with that roll of cash that I forked over to Sipsey River (which is no longer Sipsey River I've read  ).

Other than the time you and Al and everyone spent helping me (read: hunting arrows), the friendly fussing between you and Al was the best part of the day. I can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 21, 2009)

I suggest name tags.  Increases name remembering in the long run and decreases embarrassment in the short run.
Dan


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 22, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good idea Dan

Name tags should be real name and on line ID

Bug...that was not "friendly fussin'". That was hard core arguein' tempered with the fact that we had to ride back together.

If you remember, I got All so discombobulated that he left his bow layin' on the ground and did not realize it 'til we got home.


----------

